# Self Cleaning Blast Gates



## dbhost

I've got mine, sitting in a box, waiting for me to be able to get my plumbing set up… Good to know an owner has had good luck with them…

Not sure I'd copy the knob thing though…


----------



## longgone

You would be surprised how much easier it is to slide with a knob…whatever style knob you might use.


----------



## DocK16

I had not seen these but when I get around to replacing my old plastic ones I will definitely look for these. Are these 4 or 6 inch


----------



## longgone

DocK16,
I bought the 4" gates but according to their website they are available in several different sizes.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

I use the same ones, they work great, and for how good they are the price is right to.


----------



## PBthecat

I have these in 4" and they work fine. A problem I've had with some gates is that the flanges are tapered. Easy to slip a hose onto but the more you tighten the pipe clamp, the more the hose wants to slip off. This is not a problem with these gates.


----------



## GaryK

Pretty nice. I remember having that problem with my plastic ones.

My solution was to cut the corners off leaving about a 1/2" slot. It seemed to suck in enough air to take any dust with it. When they were closed they block any air from entering.

I have never had a problem since then and I have 7 or 8 of them.


----------



## dbhost

Dock16, these come in 4, 5, and 6 inch sizes…


----------

